# Pic of my youngest son Potroast helping me tonight



## pen (May 17, 2013)

My 9 year old son Potroast helping me with the hives tonight


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

You wouldn't happen to have a child named Gravy would you?


----------



## pen (May 17, 2013)

Nope, no Gravy. He has been Potroast since he was a day or so old. Even his teachers call him Potroast sometimes


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats funny right there...LOL!


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Any relation to Meat Loaf?

I wish I could get my kids to help with the bees.


----------



## rniles (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice to get your kids involved - I bet they think it is pretty exciting!!


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

I bet if you submitted that to one of the bee magazines they would publish it. That's a heck of a good picture. 

His name is making me hungry.


----------



## Yvesrow1 (Jan 27, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------

